
Gmail locked, password and recovery lost - yellowow
can someone plz help me to retrieve my gmail password or even the contents of it. Contact me on generalokasa@gmail.com.
======
Spoom
Have you attempted the normal account recovery flow?

[https://accounts.google.com/signin/recovery](https://accounts.google.com/signin/recovery)

If so, please let me know what happened.

------
pettycashstash2
Unlikely. I had similar issue and finally found my old password. Did you have
2f auth on?

------
recrudesce
Why not talk to Google Support - you can prove ownership in multiple ways...

~~~
diablo1
I once got banned by Google and found it difficult to find a place where I
could contact support to reinstate my account. I did find a phone number but
spent nearly an hour getting bounced from person to person until I found
someone who was just a general support woman who couldn't handle my request
due to the 'wrong department'. Instead I was asked to read one of the many
FAQs you can find online on Google's many sites. They might as well have said
'Google It' in the phonecall.

------
yellowow
Nope..

